# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Japan has perfected the art of re-carpet service

## JEK

Experienced the same things on my trips to Japan. NO TIPS!

WSJ.com - Japan has perfected the art of red-carpet service and its hospitality culture

----------

